

Gild to donate $5 to EFF fo each coder that solves our programming puzzle - federicof
http://fightsopa.org

======
jc4p
Clever idea to generate buzz while making an impact.

Edit, took a shot at it:

Is there something wrong with how you're running the scripts? My Python script
seems to die saying:

    
    
        No such file or directory: '/opt/puzzles/*.in'
    

But your example on how you're going to run it on the bottom says you will
specify an actual file rather than a wildcard. Running it locally on my
machine on all your tests results in this:

    
    
        $ python test.py d.in > d_me.out
        $ md5 d.out 
        MD5 (d.out) = c6dc722a7020baacebd876d4377065ad
        $ md5 d_me.out
        MD5 (d_me.out) = c6dc722a7020baacebd876d4377065ad
    

So I doubt it's a silent failure in my code.

~~~
federicof
Yup, your script should receive the path to a single file, not a wildcard.
I'll take a look at the logs. :) Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
jc4p
Works now, thanks!

~~~
federicof
Great!

------
davidw
How long does it take? I earn an hourly rate such that $5 is not a lot of my
time - perhaps it'd be more efficient simply to send them $5.

~~~
federicof
It's a fairly easy puzzle, for an average programmer it should take at most
half an hour. Give it a shot :)

~~~
davidw
That's valuing my time at $10 an hour. No grazie:-)

~~~
federicof
Sure in this case you better send them the 5$, nevertheless please share this
with friends or colleagues that may want to give their contribution while
having fun for half an hour.

By the way, if you're an experienced programmer the solution is quite obvious,
it should take less than 15 minutes. :)

------
TwistedLogic
I solved the puzzle :) $5 to EFF for my solution

~~~
federicof
Thanks!

